# planet49.com



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

hallo. 
ich habe eine dringende frage. und zwar habe ich mich gestern bei planet49 angemeldet. das ist eine internetseite, auf der man "kostenlos" lotto spielen kann. 
heute morgen ruft mich eine nette frau an und redete ganz normal mit mir und sagte mir, dass das wohl 1,60 am tag kosten würde, das wären ca 50€ im monat. und sie meinte wenn ich nichts gewinnen würde bekäme ich alles zurück und ich würde nie verluste machen. 
dann wollte sie meine kontodaten und ihr werdet mich jetzt alle für total bescheuert halten und ich könnte mich selbst dafür umbringen, ich hab sie ihr gegeben. 

kennt jemand dieses unternehmen und weiß wie man da wieder rauskommt? 
ich stehe hier wirklich schon kurz vor der verzweiflung. 
ich hab versucht da anzurufen aber es geht keiner dran, hab ne email geschickt aber es antwortet keiner.

kann mir bitte bitte dringend jemand helfen?


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: planet49.com*

Zunächst mal sollte dir klar sein, dass die jetzt eine Menge Daten von dir haben, die sie auch an andere Firmen weitergeben werden. Steht ja in den Datenschutzbestimmungen:



> Mit der Teilnahme an unseren Gewinnspielen *willigen Sie in den Erhalt weiterer Informationen ein*. Das Nähere bestimmt eine Einwilligungserklärung, die Sie uns gegenüber und gegenüber unseren in der Einwilligungserklärung genannten Partnern und Sponsoren im Rahmen der Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen erteilen und über deren Reichweite wir Sie in jedem Einzelfall umfassend und transparent aufklären. Auf Basis dieser Einwilligungserklärung *werden Sie zukünftig von uns und/oder unseren in der Einwilligungserklärung ausdrücklich genannten Partnern über News & Trends sowie spezielle Sonderangebote für Produkte und Dienstleistungen per E-Mail, postalisch oder telefonisch informiert*.
> 
> Wir weisen Sie darauf hin, dass die in dem vorstehenden Absatz genannten kommunikativen Maßnahmen *werblichen Charakter* aufweisen. Beworben werden Waren und Dienstleistungen von uns und unserer Partner verschiedener Branchen.
> 
> Mit Ihrer Einwilligung werden Ihr Name, Ihre Anschrift, Ihre Telefonnummer und Ihre E-Mail-Adresse für die Zusendung von Informationen an Sie verwendet. *Weiterhin erklären Sie sich damit einverstanden, dass wir Ihre Inhaltsdaten an unsere Partner weitergeben*, die Sie gemäß der erteilten Einwilligung von Zeit zu Zeit kontaktieren werden.



Fettungen von mir. 

Du musst also damit rechnen, dass dich in Zukunft wildfremde Firmen jeglicher Art per Telefon, Post und Mail mit Werbung zuschütten. 

Dass die jetzt sogar deine Kontodaten haben, macht deinen Adresssatz noch wertvoller für die.

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen, einfach mal die AGB der Seite durchzulesen.


----------

